# Ribs Before and After 2-2-1



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Did some ribs today using the 2-2-1 method, and yes the meat falling off the bone.
The ribs got me two thumbs up from the family.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As you can see I used two different rubs.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

First rack of ribs was salt and pepper.
Second rack was Jack Daniels rub.
Whyme


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

People dont know it but dry rubs end up being a nice wet sauce on the meat at the end. Looks a+++


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

what the 2-2-1 method? I had some ribs in the fridge for awhile and never cooked them.. Just threw them out since they went bad.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks Gooood!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

WhyMe said:


> Did some ribs today using the 2-2-1 method, and yes the meat falling off the bone.
> The ribs got me two thumbs up from the family.
> Whyme


Both pics look great, love me some tender delicious ribs.



wld1985 said:


> I had some ribs in the fridge for awhile and never cooked them.. Just threw them out since they went bad.


You kept raw ribs so long you had to throw them out, WTF is wrong with you? :001_huh:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Both pics look great, love me some tender delicious ribs.
> 
> 
> You kept raw ribs so long you had to throw them out, WTF is wrong with you? :001_huh:



ahaha Could'nt ever figure out, which way to make them and I worked late most days.. So just no time.!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

wld1985 said:


> ahaha Could'nt ever figure out, which way to make them and I worked late most days.. So just no time.!


Well... I'll give ya a pass, this time. 

When I don't have time or energy to properly grill/smoke a rack or two, I sometimes cheat by parboiling and then finishing on the grill.
While not the best, I've never had anyone complain... Yet. 

2-2-1 Rib Method
http://www.mom4real.com/how-to-smoke-ribs-using-the-2-2-1-method/


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I will say the Salt and Pepper was very good.
Whyme


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Those look soooo good, after eating them I would not need no melatonin.


----------



## UH1PLT (Jul 27, 2016)

I love it when I try two different recipes at the same time, both look great! Now should I do some in my green egg or my masterbuilt smoker?? Decisions, decisions...guess I'll have another beer and contemplate it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ribs Ribs Ribs!!!! Love em and looks like you got a winner!!! Cool deal! Still love me some Bad Byroms Butt Rub on em!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good !


----------

